# Rider Stereotypes



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Horses are very stylish. I know people who spend hundreds on just show clothes. When I showed as a kid, I was always scoffed at because I didn't have the $300 rhinestone shirt or the $2000 show saddle with silver accents. I had a button down shirt and a used abeta saddle. It literally soured the showing experience for me and though I've shown through the following years, I'm not a big fan of it like I was when I was a kid.

Everyone wants to look fancy (western) or proper (english) and I just wanted to show me and my horse's skills. Even so, its sometimes required in the show "rules". I never had the money to get "proper" show attire and I never understood the need to have the most sparkles in the ring.


This is me at a jumping show. You can tell my jacket isn't the typical equestrian jacket. It was a blue blazer. But it got the job done. At higher rated shows, I understand you need to dress appropriately as the guidelines state. 









So, I'm not real sure where you're coming from when you say that equestrians aren't stylish. Everyone I know wants their horse is the prettiest tack and will save up for months just to buy that piece of tack. Same for show clothes and boots and even fancy brushes.

True, sparkles shouldn't get you ribbons. _Shouldn't_. But people use them anyways and politics are usually involved, so what should get you a ribbon and what shouldn't doesn't always apply.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

I think it is all about attitude. If you act (and I'm not saying you as in you personally, i'm using it generically) like you are a stuck up little princess, aka one hair out of place, a chipped nail, a little smudge of dirt-your entire day is absolutely ruined, then yes, I think people will judge you and be upset with how you act based on looks. but if you like to look nice at the barn, so what? As long as you do things properly. What I mean is there was a lady I met at my barn only a few days ago who had this perfectly curled hair, expensive Prada sunglasses and was wearing _flip flops_! I'm sorry, but I'm going to judge you on that because that is a frikken STUPID thing to do. I don't care if you are riding or not, you do.not. wear flip flops around horses, ever. On top of it, instead of asking me what I show in, she asked me, "Do you show?" I replied, "Yes I do." That would have been an appropriate place to ask what-dressage, jumping, flat, what. But no. The next question out of her mouth was "How did you place." That says ALOT about a person, imo. About status and riches and money. That is not the type of person that I want to be around. 
But I know that I LOVE to shop for horse stuff too. I think you are great for wanting to look good while riding. Just don't act stuck up. ANd YAY for good deals!!!!! I love good deals on horse stuff...and clothes... and anything, lol.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh gosh I have multiple expensive helmets, brand name designer riding clothes only, a brand new couture show jacket, etc... with my coaches group it is like a competition who can be most fashionable. I wear my couture riding clothes to restaurants and don't look out of place! But my "normal" clothes suffer for sure haha I have actually 2 pairs of jeans 2 dress pants and 5 sweaters (M,T,W,Th,F). 
Being fashionable and playing with colours is really "cool" in dressage right now. I am in the process of pricing out some tan dress boots.
And CO is not even on the tip of the iceberg for cool riding gear. Check out Samshield, KEP, Uvex, Casco for helmets. Asmar, Arista, Pikeur, Euro Star, Cavallo, IW, Spooks, Animo etc for clothes and Casa de Las Botas, Rectiligne, and others for cool boots.
The sky really is the limit. Right now I show in a brown jacket, black helmet with brown piping and for FEI a cream colored helmet with black tails and cream accents.

In dressage it is all about the scores and fashion won't get you scores but wow. The fashion right now is great to watch! Loving Shannon Peters, Edward Gal, Carl Hester, etc.. right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a big believer in doing everything with some 'fabulosity':lol: 

I've have a very very fab friend and I just love her for it:wink:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm kind of a mix, but my work fits that. I may be in insulated coveralls to feed or check cows and have to change into a suit and flats for several hours of other work. 

I prefer to be a good 60 miles from the nearest small town and only go in once every month or two, but I often have to go to metro areas, and can have fun while there. Shop? Oh, yeah. Like to shop for friends and family as much as myself. 

I like to build fence and work on and drive really old tractors. But I also like to do really geeky things associated with the regulations for my jobs.

I think I have the best of both!

Some of my friends can dress up "western chic." Others wear some high end urban stuff. Still others can put together fantastic outfits from second hand stores. For the latter it is like winning a race, or being talented on an instrument. They really get into it.

Hopefully you meet people with wider interests than you may have in the past.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

A stereotype I come across is that you must be rich to ride horses.

Wowser, if only they could take a look at my bank account! I'm so far from "rich" it is sad. :shock:


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I have an F in fashion taste. I couldn't tell you what brand my clothes are without having to look at the tag. I think my helmet is a Charles Owen but I didn't buy it for the name. It was the only thing the local tack shop had available that would comfortably fit my big ol fro. My show clothes are second hand. I can't even tell if my hunt coat is black or dark blue but its ambiguous enough to work for both dressage and jumping. I don't wear jewelry since I have a pretty serious allergy to most metals. I used to show up to the barn in my work clothes which was usually a labcoat and scrubs. I'd just pop on my boots and helmet and ride. Once I showed up to a schooling show wearing pajamas and competed that way. I didn't really care but my trainer was livid. 

I've had people call me tasteless. I don't care. As long as its comfortable and fits its all good to me. :razz:


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

A stereotype I've come across is that black men and women don't ride horses, and if they do they abuse them. Absolutely untrue - some of the best horsemen I know are black and the best cared for, most loved horse I know of has a black owner.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It's ok to be "girly girl" and it's ok not to be.

I wear old jeans when I work around the horses. I either ride in jeans or in breeches. But I do like to dress up as well. You don't have to be a total ******* or uncultured and I don't think most of us on this forum are. We have musicians and artists and lawyers and doctors as well as ******** and a whole lot of stuff in between. Lots of types of people love horses. Be who you are.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

My friend and me, was doin volunteering at a barn for therapeutic riding-- this really snobby chick come in and started telling us we didnt know anything about horses, and said the most rude thing to us 'if you want to volunteer here you have to clean ALL the saddles in the barn'

she was so rude with us throughout the whole day-- sayin things like 'it was her barn' etcetera. i asked to speak with the BO and she tried to say she was the BO.. i know who the BO actually was, and it aint no 14 year old girl.. lol. 

anywho; she was really snotty the whole day and when i did get a chance to speak with the BO she told us that she was jealous because we were really knowledgeable and did really well with the people and horses. 

i ended up not goin back to that particular barn for volunteer work again. i really liked it and helping the people, and bein able to work with the horses too.  

it's really discouraging when someone is rude to you in the horse world, but don't let it ruin what you love doing. i regret letting someone run me off like that with their horrible attitude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

God! I hate that! At my barn, I always catch so much crap about what I wear, what put on my horse, and how much I spend on all of it. I board at a barn with a bunch of natural horsemanship disciples/speed eventers/barrel racers. They are great horse people, very laid back and down to earth, but the second I put on my half chaps, tack up with my English saddle and my bridle with a nose band... I hear all kinds of jokes. They may not be serious, but I still think it's rude. 

I don't want to feel ashamed about how I ride, especially if I'm not doing anything wrong. I have studied Natural Horsemanship too, and from what I understand, those techniques are pretty much how I have been approaching horses my entire life. I'm sorry I didn't buy out the Parelli store. I don't need all those high priced training tools to work with my horse. I can't even use a leather halter without getting a sideways look from my barn owner. All of her horses have rope halters and apparently it's just wrong to use anything else. My horse is well behaved, he will follow me anywhere without a halter so I don't even need one, really. I bought him a leather one because I think they look nice. 

Plus, I am the only person who blankets my horse all winter. Every quarter horse and mustang on the property grows a long, thick winter coat. My horse is a thoroughbred, he just doesn't get as woolly. I made an even bigger "mistake" by buying a nice burgundy and green plaid blanket this year. My horse is a dark bay and he looks so handsome in it, but the first day he had it on, one of the other boarders made a joke about how it made him look prissy. Then he went on to say "Maybe that's why he is at the bottom of the heard, the horses think he's a wuss!" I was so mad. :-x

I'm at the point now where I just don't give a **** about what anyone else thinks about me and my horse. I love him so much, I would never do anything to make him uncomfortable for my own personal satisfaction. I may be the odd duck at my barn, but they will have to get used to it. I'm not changing the way I ride or the things I do for my horse to make them happy.

So there! Rant over. Lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Copperhead said:


>


**** your horse's expression!!!!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have encountered a large stereotype in my area of owning a gaited horse. All the people at my old stable gave me a lot of crap because she wasn't a "real western horse". Explain to me what a "real western horse" is..? She and I rode in western tack that fit us both and that allowed her to gait very comfortably, and unlike most people down there I actually took care of her by keeping her groomed and on a strict feeding schedule (she can get very, very, very bad hay belly from bad hay). This was off the wall to them. When I would try to feed her by measuring out how much to give her by weight instead of amount I caught hell for it. Quite frankly to them she was just a horse with a pretty mane and tail and nothing else. Just because she wasn't a quarter horse, an appendix, or a paint she wasn't worthy of western tack or their time. I got out of there as quickly as I could and now am somewhere that I feel good about and can have the freedom to do with my horse and treat my horse as I please. That is my little rant haha


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to be judged as "stupid", "poor", and a few other degrading things because I rode Western at a mainly dressage/saddleseat barn. And when I finally did switch to dressage, when I was riding at the barn, I was in jeans and cowboy boots. I was comfortable and fine with what I was wearing, and it didn't bother me or my horse. And when I lugged the big Western saddle out and practiced barrel racing or pole bending, you woulda thought they were gonna have a hard attack.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I get crap from my BO all the time about not cleaning all 16 hooves everyday, but then she catches it when dinner isn't on the table when I get home so I reckon it balances out well. lol


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmm.. I have seen quite a few interesting ones.. a lot of "Barbies" I call them... blonde hair, blue eyes, pink everything, big expensive horses... nice enough people though. 

Got told on this forum that because I do Hunter's it's for "prissy girls"... honestly I am far from "prissy". I hate shopping, unless it's in a tack store. I would rather be around a bon fire then a club any day. My SIL calls me a "Hick" all the time lol...I used to get shot down a lot when I rode at show barns, my saddle wasn't the nicest, I like my conservative Grey Hunter Jacket & my Field Boots that are both 40 + years old, they were my Mom's at my age... I will never ever get rid of them, ok, maybe I am a bit of a hoarder lol, hey, if it's not broken, why get rid of it right? I've been asked so many times why I am wearing "Out-dated" things, but, any judge has always complimented!

Me & My Brother at our second show!! 











13 years later... same jacket LOL!!


----------



## Leggzrider (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think it matters what you are- girly or tom boyish- as long as you are loving what you're doing.
I have encountered sooo many stereotypes that I started to fall back on the old- "be yourself and the ones that are important will be themselves with you".
Love your horses and ride- they love you no matter what.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

So long as you can "rough it" when you need to-strap on those gums and wade through the mud to catch and groom your made caked pig pen pony-I don't really care how posh you dress. I just don't want to hear any whining if you rip your $300 breeches on a stick on a trail ride, or because your leather boots got muddy. At the same time, I don't want to be judged for NOT having as fancy turn out around the barn. Similarly, I think the opposite is true. There's a time and a place to dress nicely. For example if you're riding in a clinic, I think it's a little rude showing up to ride with your tack dirty, wearing your PJs instead of breeches. So I think there's a time and a place for both, and a lot of middle ground in between.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> **** your horse's expression!!!!



LOL He was speshul <3


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Alyssa said:


> I saw a post on here earlier (in all good fun) that had stated being around horses make a girl want to not wear makeup. I felt like this was stereotyping riders, yet most people agreed that that was so them.


I think this might not be stereotyping so much as it's wishful thinking on the part of the male contingent


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

This my fashion statement!


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

I was actually just looking at my Dover magazine and asked my boyfriend why people would dress all cute just to go to the barn and get dirty. I love on my horse like crazy. It's impossible to leave there clean so I just wear tshirts and old jeans with my half chaps. 

I went to a women's college for two years that had a strong riding team. My friend tried out for the team, and she is a great rider, but she was rejected because she didn't have the stereotypical body type they wanted. They told her that. They said they want the tall skinny girls. My friend is about 5'4" and she's proud of her curves. I couldn't believe that a college would actually turn away great riders just for their appearance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

sportschick068 said:


> I went to a women's college for two years that had a strong riding team. My friend tried out for the team, and she is a great rider, but she was rejected because she didn't have the stereotypical body type they wanted. They told her that. They said they want the tall skinny girls. My friend is about 5'4" and she's proud of her curves. I couldn't believe that a college would actually turn away great riders just for their appearance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is sad and upsetting. :-| I'm sorry that happened to her. I hope she still stayed proud.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

your body type doesn't win the team ribbons in the end!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

that is so dumb! I can't believe they would turn away a possible ribbon winner for her body type...that is just pathetic.


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, tell me about it. I was mad when I heard they did that to her.
She just shrugged it off though and said she never wants to be a twig with no chest or butt. Like I said, she's proud of her figure. I love her to death but I lost more respect for that college's riding program.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

What if they would do that to a girl that had body image issues? Imagine the repercussions...Good for her that she is confident in herself, much kudos.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh we all know it isnt about winning, Its looking good that counts !


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

As I read these replies I thank God that I have been able to have my horses on property (even if it was humble property) with me over the decades.
It sounds like way too many have nothing to do but nit-pick. Who cares what someone is wearing as long as they are caring for their horse(s) and doing the best they can. People should be supporting others' efforts but sadly that isn't what happens sometimes. I hate petty herd mentality.
I no longer show. My horse activities center around trail riding. Most of the trail riders I know don't give two hoots what someone's fashion (or lack thereof) is...just as long as they aren't "nekked."
Side note: A couple of years ago a group of us were camping at our favorite camp. A group of ladies from a local saddle club came in for a couple of days. One evening they had a potluck and they all really dressed! Best shirts and hats...they looked good. We all so enjoyed the fashion show. I can tell you none of us looked nearly that good.


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for everyones replies- its crazy what some of you have to deal with!

I chose to not ride at an expensive barn as 1) I am a college student, therefor funds are limited. and 2) I was concerned that it would be focused on spending money as a means to show off. 

Apparently, no matter where you go people are going to have different opinions on what you do. I buy quality, girly things because I like to dress as a representation of how I feel. I don't buy the most expensive things, but always keep an eye on trends and adjust to the ones I like accordingly.(expensive and fashion don't always go hand-in-hand) I love the horses I ride and the instructor I work with, and am learning tons and progressing SO much- I think I just need to grow a pair and accept the fact that people will judge me for whatever they feel like- weather I am at the rustic, new england farm or the preppy, pricey barn. Although It drives me up a wall that not everyone is open minded...lol


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> This my fashion statement!


Haha...good for you...:lol:

Tack and grooming have absolutely nothing to do with a horse's ability and training, nor do duds have anything to do with a rider's ability...


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Haha...good for you...:lol:
> 
> Tack and grooming have absolutely nothing to do with a horse's ability and training, nor do duds have anything to do with a rider's ability...


I agree! The woman that owns the place where Hunny is is a quite competitive dressage rider. Her philosophy? If the horse and rider move as one the judge should notice the movement, not the grooming or the expensive clothing. And she hates grooming (this is where I come in so I groom all of the horses now lol) But I do agree with her idea to a point. Judges and fellow competitors should look at how the horse does what it does, and if the rider and the horse communicate like the team they should be, not at how **** expensive the outfit the rider has on or how much money the rider obviously spent on having the horse groomed.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

I always feel that people judge you differently once they find out more about you. Like, "Yes, I paid $500 for my hunt coat and my horse was bought for 15,000" is going to make people expect different things from you that "My friend gave my her old hunt coat and my horse was bought at an auction". The funny thing is, I've seen the "auction horse" beat the expensive horse at a show. For some reason the cost of something not only says something about your status, but what people expect from you. I think it is great that you can dress up in cute clothing (both at the barn and away from it) as well as have nice hair/make up and be ok with it. I do agree that people expect you to not wear makeup/look nice at the barn and judge you for it, but I think as long as you can ride and don't act "girly" (aka not wanting to scoop poop cuz it'll ruin your outfit or not wanting to groom cuz you don't want horse hair) then I don't see any reason for looking cute. 

Plus you know you'll always look good should anyone take pictures.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For a while a Calgary Stampede queen boarded her horse at a friends. Mine was two doors away. Friend and I dressed in clothes that horse dirt and manure couldn't hurt. The boarder was one of those gals who'd wear a nice shirt tucked in, belt, nice western slacks and never a hair out of place when windy, or it seemed. We felt like PigPen along side her. She just enjoyed looking good all the time.We tried to convince ourselves that we were more practical. Isn't that a line of crap?


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Alyssa said:


> Apparently, no matter where you go people are going to have different opinions on what you do.


Isn't this true.. not just with with barns, but work, school, hobbies, clubs, social circles.. there's always going to be some judging. And that's not always a bad thing either. It's just all about how you perceive it, let it effect you, and how you judge others.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

My barn everyone shows up in whatever, I've never heard anyone comment on anyone being over dressed. About everyone wears barn clothes though, but most of the women (myself included) like to dress up away from the barn and horses.

As far as sterotypes go, I've found you can and will be judged for anything and everything in the horse world. I've been judged for having a nicer horse than others, and not having as nice a horse as others. For riding western and barrel racing. For riding english. Having nice tack. Growing up with horses. Being capable of training my own horses.

The list goes on. I've found people can be petty an jealous to often before getting to know someone. Its best to just ignore it and prove them wrong


----------



## Opal (Feb 17, 2013)

@To the barn, I wear a pair of ModJods (Colorful saddleseat-style Jods) and a plain, and a nice, fitted shirt which makes it easier for my trainer and mother to see my equitation. I'm actually a western rider (mainly at the moment, I'm sort of a jack of all trades when it comes to disciplines) yet I still wear jods and paddock boots to my barn. The only comments I've ever had about looks is that I OVER groom my horse before a ride! My trainer jokes about my horse looking like he's show ready every time we walk into the arena XD I just appreciate the professional and sleek looking english style more than the jeans and t-shirt of western riders. I just find pants specifically made for riding more comfortable than jeans, especially because theydon't ride up or rub my legs raw.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

From one girly girl to another- be who you are, but be good to people. Once they realize who you are, it's their problem if they don't like! I'm a lover of all things fashion, and it carries right on over to my riding clothes. And I could give a rats bum if someone at my barn doesn't like it. They either like me for me and we have a great friendship or they miss out on the fun!


----------

